# Flounder Lights?



## Hobbitcid (Jan 21, 2016)

I bought this boat already rigged for flounder earlier this year. Although they work well, the light brackets started to break so I had to remove them. 

I would like to replace them with something smaller, possible an LED light bar. The previous owner did a great job setting up the power (2 X batteries and a charger). Any suggestions on where to get the lights? 

Also the old lights are still functional so I am willing to sell them if anyone is interested. 

Thanks

John


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

how many watt/ what brand are they???to me they look like some good lights. you might could make some better brackets


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Lots of good options for led flounder lights here


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Anyone make there own...I’m currently trying to combine a few 50w led chips for a wading light


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I use a 20" lightbar mounted on the front. I use two 4" c-clamps and cut slits in them for the bracket to slide in. I put plastic bottle caps over the c-clamp screw-end (to protect the fiberglass). I have a 24" led bar I've mounted to pvc to submerge it. 
They work good. I should probably post a pic or two, I'm sure I've lost a few of you on how I did it.


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

Finally finished mine using 50w chips...actually really happy with how it turned out...havent tried on actual flounder, but they sure can light up a swimming pool 
Demo of the Lights in Action


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

now that's got to be the best DIY flounder light on the i


sethmac said:


> Finally finished mine using 50w chips...actually really happy with how it turned out...havent tried on actual flounder, but they sure can light up a swimming pool


nternet


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like some red in them, not cool white, what did you go with for color?


----------



## sethmac (May 11, 2014)

DLo said:


> Looks like some red in them, not cool white, what did you go with for color?


They are 3500K...I looked for something whiter but couldn’t find it in a 50w 12v chip.. I reckon they will work better in murky water than crystal clear


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

they will be good.i do mine in warm white 3000k


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I think you’ll like that, too white and it is garbage in anything but crystal clear water, I was looking at doing something similar, but going with two similar to yours and one in the green range, I hear good things about green for spotting fish.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

12 gage wire is to big try to find some 16 or 18 gage solid wire. a lot of flounder gigger over this way are using green lights


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Why would 12 gauge wire be too big? I'd do 12 gauge over 16 or 18 gauge. 12 will carry better flow/current and generate less heat than the 16 or 18.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

it's not to big i guess you could say overkill.your only drawing a couple amp and it would be easy to cover in the epoxy


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

do you hook straight to12 VOLT battery and checked with a meter to see how many watts you are getting volts x ma


sethmac said:


> They are 3500K...I looked for something whiter but couldn’t find it in a 50w 12v chip.. I reckon they will work better in murky water than crystal clear


----------



## annehemm (Jul 5, 2021)

As an idea, you can attach the flag to the mast on the left or right side of the cloth to strengthen the banner tape. You can also install eyelets. If you have such an idea, bright sunlight would be an ideal complement. You can use a solar lantern for the flag. It has good lighting and automatic daylight sensor and, importantly, it installs in 1 minute without any tools. It is not plug in night lights that are designed for sleeping. The solar flag light is very bright, and it has long-lasting batteries.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

annehemm said:


> As an idea, you can attach the flag to the mast on the left or right side of the cloth to strengthen the banner tape.


Interesting, could you elaborate?


----------

